# Turning off Traction Control gives better performance?



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with you. I too find that it improves the acceleration. I've been driving the last 2 years with it off and have also found an increase in MPG.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Makes no difference with the 1.4T MT here. Unless you try to spin tires in 2nd gear anyway. 

Our other car, an automatic of a different brand, I can tell a definite difference between TC on and off when creeping along in traffic if you jump on the gas from a roll. It'll hesitate if you suddenly stab the pedal as if to say, "are you sure, sir?", and responds instantly with the TC off. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

an interesting thing I found on the 1.6t is if you hold it down for around 9 seconds. it seems to turn esp off too.

Does the same thing in the v8 Camaro's too.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Tre-Cool said:


> an interesting thing I found on the 1.6t is if you hold it down for around 9 seconds. it seems to turn esp off too.
> 
> Does the same thing in the v8 Camaro's too.


Pretty much how it is in any car now. Press one to turn off TC then press and hold for 5-10 seconds and turns everything of. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

giantsfan10 said:


> Pretty much how it is in any car now. Press one to turn off TC then press and hold for 5-10 seconds and turns everything of.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sadly, a lot of the vehicle brand sold into australia don't generally have this option. I know I cant do it on my VE Commodore (exported as the Pontiac G8/Chev SS)


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

pull the fuse


----------

